# textdateien verarbeiten!? ansatzfrage



## maychu (11. März 2010)

Hi @all,
ich zerbrech mir schon tagelang den Kopf ueber ne sache die vielleicht einfacher ist als ich mir das jetzt vorstelle.
So nun schildere ich meine gedanken:

ich habe 2 PDFs, einmal mit daten und das andere als formular. in dem ersten sind mehrere seiten mit daten und ein teil der daten sollten immer jeweils ins formular. da es ja mit den pdfs net so funtzt werd ich die pdfs in txt umwandeln. 
nun frage ich mich wie ich am besten die daten aus der textdatei ziehe die ich dann weiterverarbeiten kann. 
wenn ich per console versuche, habe ich ca  4x  grep | awk pro seite.
Oder sollte man das anders loesen?

thX


----------



## iTalk (11. März 2010)

Deine Problemschilderung ist leider etwas unverständlich! Nochmal ganz ruhig von vorne und der Reihe nach: Was ist Dein Problem?


----------



## maychu (11. März 2010)

OK
Habe gerade schon mal begonnen mich mit nem shellscript zu helfen oder genauer gesagt einzuarbeiten....

Also hier noch mal geschildert:
Ich habe eine PDF datei in der mehrere Datensaetze vorhanden sind (zB. Name, telnr und Kdnr. ) in eine TXT gewandelt. 
Nun wollte ich die Daten aus der TXT lesen, und in diese in die Eingabefelder einer anderen PDF-datei drucken.

 Ich hoffe das ist verstaendlicher....


nach kleinem Fortschritt kann ich nun ein paar Sachen raus ziehen:

```
KDNR=($(cat "$FILE" | grep "Kundennummer:" | awk '{printf $2 "\n"}' ))
```
das liefert mir schon mal ein Ergebnis.


Ein Problem habe ich bei dem Namen, denn ich kann wie hier  
mir die gefundene+naechste Zeile mit ausgeben, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich dann nur die zweite als ergebniss bekomme?

```
cat "$FILE" | grep -A1 "Anschrift:"
```


Meine Frage (da hatte ich auch noch nicht begonnen  ) war, ob es sinnvoll ist es per shellscript zu lösen oder generell anders.

tHx


----------



## Vereth (12. März 2010)

Ja, ist  es. Auf grep kannst du verzichten, du musst 'nur' ein passendes awk-Skript schreiben. awk bietet unter anderem die Möglichkeit, Zwischenergebnisse in Variablen (auch Arrays) zu speichern, und hat viele Funktionen, die du für deine Problemlösung nutzen kannst.


----------

